# FDA Cautions Consumers About Chicken Jerky Products for Dogs



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

This may be old news, but I'm going to post it again. I was just doing some online research about pet nutrition and found this link. I thought it was really interesting because I recently bought a package of this type of treat and threw it out a couple of days ago because it smelled like rotten flesh. It was a product made in the U.S., not China. I'm so glad I didn't feed any of it to Karli:



FDA Cautions Consumers About Chicken Jerky Products for Dogs


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> I was just doing some online research about pet nutrition and found this link. I thought it was really interesting because I recently bought some of this type of treat and threw it out a couple of days ago because it smelled like rotten flesh. It was a product made in the U.S., not China. I'm so glad I didn't feed any of it to Karli:
> 
> 
> 
> FDA Cautions Consumers About Chicken Jerky Products for Dogs[/B]


Joy, thank you for posting this information. I stopped using commercial chicken jerky long ago and began making my own chicken strips for the boys. I also heard there was a problem with certain brands that were manufactured in China, which is more than likely most of them these days, so I just play it safe and buy chicken breast meat and make their treats from them.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Mine use to love chicken jerky but all the ones I found were made in China. I don't feed them any anymore. I find myself reading all the labels for them now on every product. I don't feed them anything with gluten (rice/corn/wheat) either. I rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I recently have been giving my three some sort of dried chicken strips from Happy Hips. After a process of elimination, I've figured out that these are the treats giving my dogs diarrea!!!! 

Happy Hips have such good treats - not many ingredients at all....so I am surprised at this.

Any way, I'm still using this company as my dogs love their treats. There are never more than a few ingredients....which include chicken, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Chondrotitin Sulfate and Vitiman E supplement....and either carrot, sweet potatoe or banana. The only problem I have is I can only give them one a day, as the directions specify one treat per 15 pounds per day.

I'm wondering if these chicken strips are bad???? I better go check out the package! :new_shocked:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Boo got sick after eating a chicken jerky treat, so I no longer buy them. Too easily contaminated, in my opinion.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> I recently have been giving my three some sort of dried chicken strips from Happy Hips. After a process of elimination, I've figured out that these are the treats giving my dogs diarrea!!!!
> 
> Happy Hips have such good treats - not many ingredients at all....so I am surprised at this.
> 
> ...



Pat check the back of the package I'm almost sure that in the corner it says made/manufactured in China.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I give Perri the Plato Organic chicken jerky (made in US) - here's the link: Plato I like it not only because it's organic, but because it comes in small, SOFT pieces. He gets one after each meal and it's the perfect size, and he is able to chew it very easily.

I used to give him the Dogswell jerky, and even though it came from China I wasn't concerned bc it used quality ingredients. What made me switch was my conversation with a lady who said her small dog died from choking complications from a piece of the Dogswell jerky. She said when they took the piece out during the autopsy, it was still whole and hard. It is hard to chew, and I think Perri would swallow the pieces more than chew them. So when I found another healthy but soft jerky that he liked just as much, I switched just to be safe.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> I give Perri the Plato Organic chicken jerky (made in US) - here's the link: Plato I like it not only because it's organic, but because it comes in small, SOFT pieces. He gets one after each meal and it's the perfect size, and he is able to chew it very easily.
> 
> I used to give him the Dogswell jerky, and even though it came from China I wasn't concerned bc it used quality ingredients. What made me switch was my conversation with a lady who said her small dog died from choking complications from a piece of the Dogswell jerky. She said when they took the piece out during the autopsy, it was still whole and hard. It is hard to chew, and I think Perri would swallow the pieces more than chew them. So when I found another healthy but soft jerky that he liked just as much, I switched just to be safe.[/B]


Those Plato treats look nice... too bad the closest store that carries it is 240 miles away. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I give those (Plato) to the furbutts they come in different flavors.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

OMG Joy that is scary. I used to give my babies those a very long time ago. And not too long ago I had someone pick their baby up that had one for her. Thank you for posting this. I will be giving them a call first thing in the morning.


----------

